# Should have had a MIMB Snorkel



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Well went out last night on a solo quick rip before dinner. Crossed a channel that I have done on my Brute many times but the first time with the rzr. I get across 3/4 of the way and see a tree down in the water blocking my way to the other side. well I decide to turn around but you need to do a 30 point turn as it drops off on both sides. Got about 8 feet to work with Well I alomost make it when the rear tires loose grip and the fronts are just spinning. well as the story goes I end up sinking her back end under water and that was all she wrote. Off to my mechanic tomorrow am to see what I did. Hoping just fluid change and several oil changes should do it. Keeping fingers crossed. Worst part a Grizzly pulled me out LOl. Best part. seeing my wife walk through chest deep swamp


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch!


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

yup pretty much what I said. I have done this to my 2006 Sportsman 700 and the same guy is going to work on it for me. In that case the entire bike went under and it was up and running with no issues. Otherwise I may be looking at an 850-900 big bore kit for it LOL.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That suuuuuuuuuucks. But like you said. Good excuse for a big bore. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol man it does suck but with your riding tendencies i would invest in some snorkels!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

...and where's the picture of your wife in chest deep water? You know she's going to want to have proof that she was there for you 

Hope the damage is minimal.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Some bad luck Thom. Hope it works out.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

That's sucks man, but in the pics it doesn't look like the water got over were the factory air box snork is. How did the water get in, air box lid I assume?? Or was it deeper then the pics u have posted?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Big bore and a turbo, just dont forget the snorkels...


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys have not been on this weekend. Good news is she is up and running. dealer said water came from places he never thought existed lol. Water did not get to lower end of motor as oil was clean but none the less several changes were done, diffs done and awaiting a new air filter to come in. Now trust me on this some snorkels are on the way to be built and thanks to MIMB instructions should be pretty easy. 

Big D......First picture has my wife in it. that was before she came around the back of it to push when we were getting winched out. Just glad it worked out with no carnage.

East Texas...I assume the same the air box lid. Had the intake sucked in water I think she would have locked up


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd be fixing that air box lid for sure. I grease mine every time it comes off and then back on, no issues so far with it and I've had it deep several times since I've owned it, Filthy and Texas dad talked me into some ponds at Sabine park an it was chest deep on me.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

I know this isnt exactly the subject for this forum but has anyone had any experience with snorkels helping their Brute run better when in water and steam is an issue. Having problems with mine cutting off alot when steam is created, Thinking maybe its getting pulled into intake?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Probertson said:


> I know this isnt exactly the subject for this forum but has anyone had any experience with snorkels helping their Brute run better when in water and steam is an issue. Having problems with mine cutting off alot when steam is created, Thinking maybe its getting pulled into intake?


Yeah buddy there's quite a few threads where this is mentioned. It does happen if your bike is in the water alot. Most guys that trail ride end up snorkeling there bikes just because it's alot safer. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats where I am at on snorkeling. I trail and mud ride mostly but occasionally have gotten into deeper water and would have felt safer with snorkels. I will definitely be snorkeling if this will help with steam issue. Another question.. Has anyone else noticed their new brute burning more gas? I have abt 15 hours on mine and it burned an entire tank out in 5 hours, is this just because its stil breaking in?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Were you riding hard? How many miles? You can put in a LOT of miles in 5 hours....


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

maybe 10 miles.. I was in a creek most all day and just in water no deeper than a couple of feet. I just noticed that all the guys i was riding with on brutes only used just over a half of a tank in the same ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you burnt a whole tank of gas in 10 miles something is wrong w/ your wheeler. Either that or you were'nt full to begin with, or your gauge isnt working.


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Kinda along the lines I was thinking, Gauge may not be working. I'm going to check into it this afternoon. I noticed your from Tuscaloosa, yall have any rides planned this week /weekend since its a holiday?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah not right around here. Stony Lonesome will be open up above BHam but, you couldnt pay me to go unless it rained for a few days. Too dry to go anywhere around here. You from Bama?


----------



## Probertson (Jul 2, 2012)

Yea, I'm just an hour south of you in Demopolis. Your right its way to dry to ride anywhere here unless its creeks or river sandbars.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Eastexasmudder said:


> I'd be fixing that air box lid for sure. I grease mine every time it comes off and then back on, no issues so far with it and I've had it deep several times since I've owned it, Filthy and Texas dad talked me into some ponds at Sabine park an it was chest deep on me.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Sorry for sounding stupid but where are you greasing and with what? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Some people just run a bead of grease around the lip of the airbox lid, instead of silicon... that way you dont have to pry the dern thing off if you ever have to remove it. The grease is suppose to keep water out...

I for one feel much safer w/ silicon. Plus grease is well, greasy and messy if you have to remove the lid in the field.

Though you can combine the 2, just spray a little lube around the lip of the lid, and the lip of the box, then give it a good bead of silicon, then put the lid on and wipe off the excess that squeezes out... then you have a removable & reuseable seal... That wont stick the the box when it dries b/c you put a ltitle WD40 or something around the lip.


----------

